# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشجو ها جواب بدن

## KingMehdi79

سلام ببخشید دوتا سوال داشتم
اول اینکه تو دانشگاه میشه موبایل برد؟
دوم اینکه میگن واحد تربیت بدنی داریم راستش من یه مشکلی دارم دو بار پام شکسته نمی تونم ورزش سنگین کنم آیا ضرورتی داره واحد رو بگذرونم؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

> سلام ببخشید دوتا سوال داشتم
> اول اینکه تو دانشگاه میشه موبایل برد؟
> دوم اینکه میگن واحد تربیت بدنی داریم راستش من یه مشکلی دارم دو بار پام شکسته نمی تونم ورزش سنگین کنم آیا ضرورتی داره واحد رو بگذرونم؟


 :Yahoo (5): 
١-ميشه موبايل برد؟؟؟؟...؟
بله معلومه ميشه برد 
٢-خيالت راحت يه گواهي پزشكي ميگيري
احتمالا به جاي كل نمره تئوري ميگيري

----------


## Neo.Healer

دانشجو نیستم اما میشه موبایل برد 
دومی نمیدونم احتمالا اگه گواهی باشه لازم نباشه بگذرونی

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> سلام ببخشید دوتا سوال داشتم
> اول اینکه تو دانشگاه میشه موبایل برد؟
> دوم اینکه میگن واحد تربیت بدنی داریم راستش من یه مشکلی دارم دو بار پام شکسته نمی تونم ورزش سنگین کنم آیا ضرورتی داره واحد رو بگذرونم؟


اولی رو آره اصلا ضروریه ببری :Yahoo (4): 
دومی رو منم مشکل دارم امیدوارم درست بشه ولی خب فکر میکنم با یک مدرک همه چی اکی بشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Serat

خخخ بیای دانشگاه یاد این سوالاتت بیافتی میخندی
چقدر سخت گرفتی دانشگاه موبایل و لب تاپ و تبلت میشه برد
تو تربیت بدنی من خودم چهار پنچ بار بیشتر نرفتم 20 داد استاد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad219

> سلام ببخشید دوتا سوال داشتم
> اول اینکه تو دانشگاه میشه موبایل برد؟
> دوم اینکه میگن واحد تربیت بدنی داریم راستش من یه مشکلی دارم دو بار پام شکسته نمی تونم ورزش سنگین کنم آیا ضرورتی داره واحد رو بگذرونم؟


1- بله میشه برد 
2- با گواهی پزشکی و موافقت استاد با احتمال زیاد میشه درس را کتبی امتحان داد

----------


## abia_morid

> سلام ببخشید دوتا سوال داشتم
> اول اینکه تو دانشگاه میشه موبایل برد؟
> دوم اینکه میگن واحد تربیت بدنی داریم راستش من یه مشکلی دارم دو بار پام شکسته نمی تونم ورزش سنگین کنم آیا ضرورتی داره واحد رو بگذرونم؟


نه اول باید بری مجوز بگیری از شهرداری  :Yahoo (4): 
میتونی گواهی پزشکی بگیری

----------


## 76farshad

ی نکته فک کنم جاش هست ک بگم، تو دانشگاه وقتی بخوای بری آب بخوری یا دستشویی نیاز ب اجازه گرفتن از استاد نیس!!

----------


## KingMehdi79

> خخخ بیای دانشگاه یاد این سوالاتت بیافتی میخندی
> چقدر سخت گرفتی دانشگاه موبایل و لب تاپ و تبلت میشه برد
> تو تربیت بدنی من خودم چهار پنچ بار بیشتر نرفتم 20 داد استاد


چجوریه چه ورزش‌هایی باید بکنیم

----------


## KingMehdi79

> خخخ بیای دانشگاه یاد این سوالاتت بیافتی میخندی
> چقدر سخت گرفتی دانشگاه موبایل و لب تاپ و تبلت میشه برد
> تو تربیت بدنی من خودم چهار پنچ بار بیشتر نرفتم 20 داد استاد


چجوریه چه ورزش‌هایی باید بکنیم

----------


## Serat

> چجوریه چه ورزش‌هایی باید بکنیم


بستگی به استاد داره 
ما اکثرا فوتسال بازی میکردیم
بعضیا هم تنیس روی میز بازی میکردن شاید به تو هم استاد رفتی با تنیس روی میز حلش کنه بخاطر پاهات
یکی رو هم داشتیم بدنساز بود چون تمرینا به ضررش بود استاد گفت تو ورزش نکن نمرشو داد
یا هر کی که مقام ورزشی داشت 20 میداد زیاد فکرشو نکن حل میشه

----------


## ZAPATA

> سلام ببخشید دوتا سوال داشتم
> اول اینکه تو دانشگاه میشه موبایل برد؟
> دوم اینکه میگن واحد تربیت بدنی داریم راستش من یه مشکلی دارم دو بار پام شکسته نمی تونم ورزش سنگین کنم آیا ضرورتی داره واحد رو بگذرونم؟


آره میشه موبایل برد
لپتاپ، کامپیوتر
ماشین
یا مثل من خیلی پررو باشی
میتونی با یه دختر بری وسط کلاس کاملن پسرونه بشینی و هیچ کی هیچی بهت نگه
 :Yahoo (4): 
آره با ..... استادت یه مساعدتی باهات خاهد داشت که اذیت نشی
مثلن میشونت کنار زمین میگه تعداد چمنای تو زمینو بشمار
(شوخیستا ! ... خلاصش همونه استاد اذیتت نمیکنه مگه این که خرفهم باشه و متوجه حالت نشه!)

----------


## hyun jung

> ی نکته فک کنم جاش هست ک بگم، تو دانشگاه وقتی بخوای بری آب بخوری یا دستشویی نیاز ب اجازه گرفتن از استاد نیس!!


البته بستگی به استادش داره. هر استادی اینطور نیست

----------


## reza2018

> البته بستگی به استادش داره. هر استادی اینطور نیست


سلام...ببخشید یک سوال داشتم..دروس دارو سازی چقدر با شیمی مرتبط هست؟

----------


## hyun jung

> سلام...ببخشید یک سوال داشتم..دروس دارو سازی چقدر با شیمی مرتبط هست؟


سلام
همه ی دروس مرتبط نیستن. واحد های مشخصی هستن که شیمی دارن. ولی خب دارو ماده شیمیاییه و نمیشه شیمی رو از داروسازی جدا کرد
در مورد داروسازی لطفا تو تاپیک های مربوط سوال بپرسین. اسپم میشه جاهای دیگه
ر. ا : داشتن موبایل تو دانشگاه از ضروریاته

----------

